# Cut or bulk?



## philip750 (Jun 4, 2012)

Im 16 years old, 5"7 and 160 pounds, i have been working out for 8 months, right now im a little confused, because im like.. skinny fat, should i cut or bulk?

No flex:







Flex:


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 4, 2012)

It depends on what you want to do. You can do whatever you want. What do you feel would be best for you?


----------



## philip750 (Jun 4, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> It depends on what you want to do. You can do whatever you want. What do you feel would be best for you?



I really have no idea.. my long term goal is to get ripped, but still be big, i feel like bulking.. but still feel like im to fat.

What you think my body fat is?


----------



## philip750 (Jun 4, 2012)

Im scared to get that fat look again, last time bulked i gained to much fat, and hsd to cut for a long time, ended up loosing mass, what would you guys do in this situation


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 4, 2012)

ur not fat

i felt as u do

bulk i say


----------



## x~factor (Jun 4, 2012)

16 year old with less than 12% bodyfat. I say bulk until your 21!


----------



## philip750 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone, starting bulk tomorrow aiming for 0.5 lbs a week.


----------



## philip750 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyway is it ok to hit muscle once a week for mass, im not really a fan of doing upper/lower, i try to keep rep range between 8-10 reps,

Day1: Chest/bicep
Day2: legs
Day3: rest
Day4: back
Day5: shoulders/triceps


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes there is nothing wrong with your proposed layout, as long as you have plenty of compound exercises in place


----------



## Maniac2k (Jun 6, 2012)

You look good bro.   I say bulk.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 6, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> ur not fat
> 
> i felt as u do
> 
> bulk i say




Agree,
BULK BULK BULK


----------



## charley (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree, BULK , but its a good idea to learn about food [carbs, protein, fats] when you're young, then you will have a better concept and less problems with food...


----------



## philip750 (Jun 10, 2012)

I dont care about adding a little fat, only that if i end up with to much bodyfat and i end up cutting and loosing all my mass again, but i try to keep it lean as possible:

I will do 5/3/1 workout program and use this diet:


------ Breakfast: -------
100 grams of oatmeal
6 egg whites
2 whole eggs
skim milk 400ml
omega-3
10g almonds
1 cup juice
888 calories - 58g Protein - 117g carbs - 15g fat.

-------- Lunch: --------
217g potatoes
150g chicken
omega-3
Broccoli
20g almonds
466 kcal - 44G protein - 38g carbs - 13G fat.

----Dinner/Preworkout: ----
170g tuna in water
120g banana
15g almonds
omega-3
66g oatmeal
636 calories - 61g protein - 72g carbs - 15g fat.

---- After training: ----
Whey protein shake 2 scoops
Apple.
200 kcal - 45G protein - 16g carbs - 2g fat.

--- Between Meals: -------
125g salmon
217g potatoes
30g almonds
omega-3
583 calories - 28g protein - 37g carbs - 30g fat.

----- Before bed: -----
100g cottage cheese
25g almonds
250 ml milk.
100g Mackerel
253 calories - 36g Protein - 2g carbs - 34g fat.

Total: around 3200 kcal - protein 235g - 322g carbs - 100g fat.

Supplements:
Opti-men (Multi)
Fish oil
100% Whey Gold Standard 
Creatine.


If i gain like 0.5 pounds a week, will i keep my fat down and not risking going to long over 16 bodyfat.

How does it look guys?


----------



## philip750 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been working out for like 8 months.. but i just started to be serious about dieting and go heavy.


----------



## philip750 (Jun 10, 2012)

Does it work to do 5/3/1 even if my goal is size and look.

My maxes are kinda week.. so i dont know if i should go for a split that is based on making size, or 5/3/1 that is based on strength.. any advices?


----------



## philip750 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 10, 2012)

Can you include a link to 5/3/1 workout program. I don't know what it is.

I think the bigger point for you is to just lift balls to the wall. Don't get hung up on "how much" you can lift - learn form and nail it before getting carried away w/ the weight. If you're eating for your goals, you'll have the energy to do it and you will accomplish it. It is very important to just stay focused and also dont' get hung up at looking at the scale all the time either. Judge progress by how you look, how you feel - your energy levels, the quality of your sleep, etc.


----------



## philip750 (Jun 12, 2012)

I got a really soft look, you guys think that if i bulk that i can add more mass to my chest..etc, and get a harder look then a saggy and soft look, like my chest is very saggy and small.




Also im using all pros beginer routine looking like this:

You will do 3 work outs per week on non consecutive days. The first work out is your heavy work out. The second work out is your medium work out, use 10% less weight for your work sets. The final work out for the week is your lite work out, use 20% less weight.

Do a lite warm up with 1/4 of your work sets weight. Do a medium warm up with 1/2 of your work sets weight. Do 2 work sets with the same weight. Choose a starting weight and start light. 

These are the seven exercises you will be starting with.

Squats 
Bench Presses 
Bent-Over Rows 
Overhead Barbell Presses 
Stiff-Legged Deadlifts 
Barbell Curls
Calf Raises

You will be running this program on a five week cycle as follows:
The first week do all 4 sets for 8 reps.
The second week do all 4 sets for 9 reps.
The third week do all 4 sets for 10 reps.
The fourth week do all 4 sets for 11 reps.
The fifth week do all 4 sets for 12 reps. 
If you got all of the required reps on the fifth week then increase the weight by 10% and


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 13, 2012)

philip750 said:


> I got a really soft look, you guys think that if i bulk that i can add more mass to my chest..etc, and get a harder look then a saggy and soft look, like my chest is very saggy and small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's much better than the split/routine you layed out before. One thing I always tell people is to listen to their bodies and not their egos. If you feel that on curl days you just arent responding anymore, then throw in some supplementary work after your heavy compounds. Something like light reverse grip curls would work, or even slow concentration curls focusing on the full contraction of the muscle as well as the negative motion. On the flip side if you start to get joint aches and pains then either drop the weight or reps. Don't ego lift. Your muscles don't give a shit about how much weight you lift. They only care about stimulus. Always remember "slow incremental changes". This routine enforces that principle.

I would throw in regular dead lifts too. Gotta bring those traps up to speed  Nothing will put mass on you like a set of heavy deadlifts. "It will cause any women around you to spontaneously conceive a child".


----------



## lee111s (Jun 15, 2012)

Read into carb backloading. Gain muscle while losing fat. It's hands down the best method of eating I've done in my life


----------



## Maniac2k (Jun 15, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Read into carb backloading. Gain muscle while losing fat. It's hands down the best method of eating I've done in my life



This looks interesting but my oatmeal,  peanut butter, choco whey,  milk breakfast shake in the am is at least 75g carbs.   I could change milk to water and half the oats but would still be around 35g carbs.   Does backloading call for zero carbs until pwo?   Sorry to hijack.


----------



## andyrodgers (Jul 31, 2012)

you can reduce weight, there is nothing to worry , you can do lot of exercises


----------

